# anyone use(d) Ridge Master charcoal from Aldi's?



## Bigheaded (May 26, 2021)

Was there a few days ago and saw 20lb bags for $6.99 can't find anything about it on Google, I would have bought some but I walked there and didn't feel like carrying a big bag home.  If it's decent that's a damn good price.


----------



## PPG1 (May 26, 2021)

I have heard of Ridge charcoal.  I believe it is the same as Embers that Wally world sales.  I believe someone said Embers is made by Royal Oak so this relabeling thing gets confusing


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 26, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I have heard of Ridge charcoal.  I believe it is the same as Embers that Wally world sales.  I believe someone said Embers is made by Royal Oak so this relabeling thing gets confusing


Royal Oak owns the right or has the patent on ‘Ridge Charcoal Briquettes ’. It’s there own design/selling point. Royal Oak is the same company for the following:
1. Embers (Home Depot, Wal-Marts) 
2. Any other product that has the patent ‘Ridge’ logo on the bag.
So, Aldi may sell Royal Oak brand briquettes. I would need to see a picture a a bag to find out for sure.


----------



## Bigheaded (May 26, 2021)

Oppsie I had a typo, the brand’s range master not ridge master


----------



## SKade (May 26, 2021)

I looked on line to find out more about this brand when it was on sale the other week. My google skills must be lacking because I couldn’t find out anything aside from the price and the fact Aldi’s sells it. I’d be interested to know how it performs.


----------



## noboundaries (May 26, 2021)

I found a picture  on Instagram of Aldi's Range Master Charcoal briquettes. Definitely RO Ridge charcoal store branded for Aldi's.  

Range Master is also branding DynaGlo smokers and grills. Bonus factoid.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 26, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I found a picture  on Instagram of Aldi's Range Master Charcoal briquettes. Definitely RO Ridge charcoal store branded for Aldi's.
> 
> Range Master is also branding DynaGlo smokers and grills. Bonus factoid.



Dear Charcoal Nerd,
I like your research skills. And thanks for the update. 
Sincerely, 
Your apprentice


----------



## noboundaries (May 26, 2021)

Had to change to my computer to post the pic. That's RO Ridge Charcoal store branded for Range Master.

And Justin, continue on, Grasshopper.


----------



## Bigheaded (May 26, 2021)

My MB 560 swallows charcoal whole, I found a post on another forum where someone compared it to the regular Kingford Blue (what I use) and this burnt longer for him. That's me assuming it's identical to RO and not something lower quality they make with the leftover stuff.  Can't beat the price so I need to go buy it up.  It's Aldi's so they didn't have many bags, and I'm not sure if it's something they normally stock. Maybe it's a summertime thing because I've never seen it there until this time.

I love the internet I did find one post elsewhere from a guy saying he doesn't like it and to buy Fogo.   Fogo's like $30 for a 17lb bag.  You can get 80lbs of this for the same price. 
I understand Fogo's better, but look at the price difference.  If I used nothing but Fogo in my 560 I'd need to take a loan out. The 2 20lb Kingfords bag I get from Lowes is already taxing my pockets lol.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 26, 2021)

Aldi  appears to be another of the re-brand sellers of Royal Oak (RO).
Oklahoma Joe is sold at local box store and it is also re-brand RO.

I use the Walmart briquettes as it is re-brand RO.

I don't like Kingsford.  They use soft wood (pine, spruce, fir) in the blend of char.
Royal Oak lump absolutely  sucks. Way too much kiln dried lumber in the mix.


----------

